# Some Uncommon Colored Meds



## RIBottleguy (Jun 9, 2009)

Just by luck I recently came across three higher end bottles on ebay, and managed to win them! One was almost a steal. Guess I have the economy to thank for these!

 Ayer's Sarsaparilla- in a green aqua color I want to call citron.  Next to an aqua bottle it is strikingly different in person






 A teal Warner's I have never seen before.  Not related to the Warner's Safe bottles, but it will be my second Warners, the other being a free sample. A potstone crack and a lip chip, but I couldn't ignore the color!





 An extremely rare Caswell Hazard Labor Omnia Vincit Newport RI medicine bottle. Usually found in cobalt, ext. rare in amber, this one is yellow amber! Also a sm. lip chip and very small crack, but it may be a unique example.





 And lastly the steal, a Billings Clapp & Co. Boston grass green? medicine.   Usually these bottles are embossed J.R. Nichols, which is the older name of the company.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice Wm Warner bottle. They made a load of different bottles.
 Here is an early one with pills still in it I sold a while back...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 1, 2010)

That's a cool Warners, I've seen a similar design on an amber ground lip jar.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey RIBottleguy!...Those are some real nice Medicine bottles in some real good colors! Good job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




             Joe


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!!..would look nicer on my shelf though..LOL!...Looking forward to own one like these.


----------

